# Smoked Pork Butt cooled to 96 degrees



## pirate0040 (May 30, 2016)

Hello All, I need some advice ASAP. Smoked an 11 lb pork butt last eve. didn't pull meat. wrapped in foil, put in plastic pan, wrapped in trash bag. Put all into a small refrigerator that apparently didn't get very cold. put in the frig at 2am, taken out of frig at 10:45am this morning and meat registers 96 degrees... HELP? Are we ok to reheat in oven and pull meat and serve today?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2016)

You should be ok since you completed the cook and wrapped it hot maintaining a sterile surface. It is very unlikely any bacteria got on the meat. Reheat, wrapped at 325°F. Once the IT gets to 130, you can unwrap to set the Bark and finish reheating to <150 and pull it...JJ


----------

